# Hornet Rims



## frankenbike (Dec 29, 2019)

I bought a 1957 Deluxe Hornet a while back and am wondering what is the proper rim for the bike? My plan is to put it back to original. It has what appears to be s2 chrome rims (not stainless and same profile as the s2's on the "53 phantom sitting next to it) but there is no knurling or stamping. Should it have s7 rims or.....? I have searched all of my literature and the only reference I found was 1957 labeled as "middleweight".  Was '56 the last year for s2 rims on a Hornet? Maybe my rims are later repro since the chrome is in excellent shape. I have not taken the tires off to see if there is any marking on the inside and I won't be able to do anything with it since it is in winter storage (can't even get to it for pics) while I work on other projects. Thanks for any & all help, Gary.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2019)

In 1956 the Hornet was offered in two models, the Hornet which was a Middleweight and the Deluxe Hornet that was a balloon model with S-2's. The 1957 models were both Middleweights with S-7 rims and the Deluxe model had the chrome version with whitewalls. They should be knurled and center stamped if original.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 29, 2019)

Is there information besides the catalogs that substantiate what you're stating above?  I've looked at the 56 and 57 catalogs and don't find two models of the hornet in one year. Just curious. Thanks


----------



## phantom (Dec 29, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Is there information besides the catalogs that substantiate what you're stating above?  I've looked at the 56 and 57 catalogs and don't find two models of the hornet in one year. Just curious. Thanks



I have had a 57 DeLuxe and a standard Hornet. Not sure what you mean when you say other than catalogs. 





						The Schwinn Hornet | 1952 - 1964
					

Complete history of the vintage Schwinn Hornet bike. These lovely bicycles were produced from 1952 to 1964. See each year on this page.



					bikehistory.org


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Is there information besides the catalogs that substantiate what you're stating above?  I've looked at the 56 and 57 catalogs and don't find two models of the hornet in one year. Just curious. Thanks




I take it then you are using the incomplete and messed up site https://bikehistory.org/ for your information.

Over the last 10 years I've come across some owners of 1956 Hornets and helped them clear up their confusion on those two 1956 Hornets. There was only one Hornet model until 1956 when Schwinn named the equipped model with springer the Deluxe, and it was a balloon tire model# D-19. The 56 Hornet model# F-15 was an equipped Middleweight with truss rods.
For 1957 the Deluxe 1956 model (D-19) transformed into a Middleweight and the model was # F-19.
The 1958 models had a model number change. The Deluxe was K-19 and the Hornet was K-15


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 29, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I take it then you are using the incomplete and mess up site https://bikehistory.org/ for your information.




Guilty as charged.  For some reason, I thought that the bikehistory.org info was based off T R Findley's collection of catalogs. WRONG.

Thanks for the insight.  Below I've pasted a page that I copied from the 1956 price guide which clearly shows what you are describing.  The _Deluxe_ _Hornet _is a D-19 model (balloon) and the _Hornet_ is the F-15 model (middleweight)
From what it appears to me, just from looking at pictures and descriptions, the 1956 Deluxe Hornet is the same as the 1955 Panther. 

In 1957, the _Deluxe Hornet_ is the F-15 so it's a middleweight (cantilever frame) and should be equipped with the S-7 wheels and 1 3/4" x 26 tires.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2019)

@Rivnut The Panthers had chrome fenders and Hornets had painted.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 30, 2019)

I posted these on the CABE a few months ago. Still for sale if you need a decent set of wheels.


----------



## frankenbike (Dec 30, 2019)

Lots of good info! Now, all I need to find are two chrome s7 rims & a headlight and the bike will be complete. One other thing- is there a book(s) out there that is the definitive source for these questions? In my limited (timewise) searches I have run across a lot of wrong and/or incomplete info not only on Schwinn but on just about every other make. I would like to add to my "library" for future reference as I have over the years in the automotive field. Thanks again for all the help, Gary.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 31, 2019)

I've found the best place to find wheels (and sometimes good tires and tubes) is to look on Craigsl8st or Facebook Marketplace for complete bicycles.  Lots of times I've found a complete Schwinn girls middleweight for around $50.  The chrome on these rims is good enough that surface rust will usually come off easily.  The last one I bought (for $45) had good chrome rims as well as good fenders, a pumpkin headlight, and a good rat trap front rack.  Used the wheels, sold the rack, kept the head light for a different bike, and put more money in my pocket than I laid out.


----------



## frankenbike (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks Rivnut, great suggestion but............ Where I live there are not many collectible/vintage bikes that show up on CL. So my options are limited to the CABE (obvious first choice), to EBAY (a distant second), and to whatever I hear of locally (practically nothing). Most of the bikes of interest on EBAY have no shipping option and I've gotten no response to my "wanted" ad on CL. I don't do Bookface or any other "social" media, I don't even own a :smartphone". I'm here every day so I'm sure I'll find what I need- just have to be patient!


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 31, 2019)

What are the major cities around you?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2019)

frankenbike said:


> Lots of good info! Now, all I need to find are two chrome s7 rims & a headlight and the bike will be complete. One other thing- is there a book(s) out there that is the definitive source for these questions? In my limited (timewise) searches I have run across a lot of wrong and/or incomplete info not only on Schwinn but on just about every other make. I would like to add to my "library" for future reference as I have over the years in the automotive field. Thanks again for all the help, Gary.





If you haven't come across it yet, here's a link to Tom Findley's scans of Schwinn catalogs. http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 31, 2019)

frankenbike said:


> Lots of good info! Now, all I need to find are two chrome s7 rims & a headlight and the bike will be complete. One other thing- is there a book(s) out there that is the definitive source for these questions? In my limited (timewise) searches I have run across a lot of wrong and/or incomplete info not only on Schwinn but on just about every other make. I would like to add to my "library" for future reference as I have over the years in the automotive field. Thanks again for all the help, Gary.





I believe I may have a set of S-7 wheels for you !

Rafael


----------



## frankenbike (Dec 31, 2019)

Rivnut, I am a hundred miles from Richmond, Va., a hundred & fifty from Washington D.C., three hundred from Charlotte N.C. and ninety from Winchester, Va. I watch CL in D.C. and Richmond pretty regular.
Wiz,  just checked the link and found out my bike is a standard Hornet- green & ivory paint. The deluxe came with two tone green. So apparently someone put the springer on it to make it look like a deluxe.
At this point I may just leave it as is and call it a day. The two speed and the front brake are probably not original- hard to say what they came from. And I'll have to wait till I can get it out to identify those parts too.
I have to say this has been an eye opening experience- very knowledgeable crew here on the Schwinn forum. Thanks again, Gary.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 1, 2020)

I wouldn't be sure you even have a hornet. 2 speed kick back or manual? add in front fork or springer for same with hole for caliper brake or the attached type? It's sounding like an American,  corvette, Jag Mark IV?   or? Tiger, spitfire or what?  Moreover suitable in your name sake 'frankenbike'. Plus in standard hornet, it could have had painted or chrome S7 rims. In reality, it's all about the name on chain guard and differences in paint:  candy, two tone reg solid or cream and regular,  b/c all options are availed on any bike b/c parts are universal.  but the standard is what's usual and for an Hornet, you  got an over kill.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 1, 2020)

Schwinn used the same frame and bearings on all of their middleweight bikes.  Everything else is eye candy. How you choose to build it probably depends on how you choose to use it.


----------



## frankenbike (Jan 1, 2020)

Jeff54- The two speed is manual but I can't get to it to turn the wheel and see if there is any id on the hub (can't see the brake arm either). The paint (appears to be a candy color) on the springer matches the rest of the bike (patina) and appears to be original. No hole for a brake caliper and no name on the guard either. The front brake is an Atom.
Riv- The bike is fine as is- rides great. My intent is to make it as original as possible. I grew up in a 'middle class' neighborhood and nobody had a Schwinn- now I have seven.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 2, 2020)

frankenbike said:


> Jeff54- The two speed is manual but I can't get to it to turn the wheel and see if there is any i.d. on the hub (can't see the brake arm either). The paint (appears to be a candy color) on the springer matches the rest of the bike (patina) and appears to be original. No hole for a brake caliper and no name on the guard either. The front brake is an Atom.
> Riv- The bike is fine as is- rides great. My intent is to make it as original as possible. I grew up in a 'middle class' neighborhood and nobody had a Schwinn- now I have seven.



  Photos!

And BTW I grew up in Crap lower  middle class Neighborhood. in-between where crypts; LA and bloods; Pomona, right dead center  cartel: La Puente, EL-13. Happy Homes all began.  Just some SoCal losers got the Schwinn's in my local, But it's also why I seen plenty crap Murray, huffy and Royce union and the others rust out,  bend and break.  .  Me, not to be left out of the good stuff, I friggen rebuilt, restored and or  customized dem ol  Schwinns. Cept I also acid dipped some 20 inchers for a sting-ray or Varsity 10-speed , prob rust out trash now.   
Regardless, every picture has a story.


----------

